# Omni 1 to Omni 2: what's your experience?



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

If you owned Omni 1 for years and worked with it and then upgraded to Omni 2 - I'd like to hear a bit about your experience. I own Omni 1, yet I know I would keep looking for libraries even if I owned Omni 2. 

Has Omni 2 increased your abilities to work the synth to create your own patches? How's the learning curve?

Thanks in advance!

Andre


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2017)

I love Omnisphere 2.1.
I always wait for maturity before I buy anything.
I watched and listened so much I got sick of it and bought Zebra2 HZ.

But being able to import samples, use Granular really made it worthwhile for me.
Don't ever use others presets.
Like learning from them but I emulate and create stuff that's never available on any softsynths I tried.
Omnisphere is really easy to make what you hear in your head in a short time.
Think you'll like it.

I stopped taking gigs in April and have 4 left to do.
Too busy getting organized to move back to Nevada.
Everyday for weeks now I program Omnisphere.
Coffee, Omni, the gym, the farm, then Omni till I sleep.

Life is great...


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I watched and listened so much I got sick of it and bought Zebra2 HZ.



Can you explain? 

Life IS great!...


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2017)

Well it was so popular everything was Atmosphere and Omnisphere.
The effects were always mushing demos up with vast caverns and chorus washes.
But the synth waves added some ass to the sound, then other features got me excited again.

Didn't use soft synths until 3 years ago.
Always lugged hardware around since it just sounded better.
Now I use Z2 HZ and Omni.
Solaris, HX3 Module and FS1r are just not able to do in software.
Some fat ass Tubes and I'm loving life...


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

Due to financial circumstances, I have been undecided between Omni 2 and Zebra 2, as I can't get both. But I'll wait till I can make proper use of them. Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2017)

Too much very 'narrow' personal scenarios ... IMHO. Once with Omni1, for me... Omni2 is 'no-brainer'. Posted this elsewhere, but PHR addition to Omni2 is incredible! Sure, ability to bring in User content is big plus as well. 

Having said this .... Zebra2 sits at top of shortlist ...... mainly due to such strong, ongoing support and following. 
Won't really know (even after using Demo) until using BOTH over time. Must be a way to sort thru Omni2 PHR content to see how it impacts choice .....


----------



## synthpunk (May 27, 2017)

Jimmy, try and give B5 a SPIN ( get it?  I think you would dig it and you have faders. It's replaced my A100.
https://www.acousticsamples.net/B5

Andre, how is the fee U-he stuff treating you? Use Podolski, Tyrell N6, and Zebralette to learn until you can get Z2/Z3 . If you have an old synth around you want to retire U-he will actually give you some bucks off the purchase of Diva I believe also.

Omni 1/2/Keyscape will be your friend for many years.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Andre, how is the fee U-he stuff treating you? Use Podolski, Tyrell N6, and Zebralette to learn until you can get Z2/Z3 . If you have an old synth around you want to retire U-he will actually give you some bucks off the purchase of Diva I believe also.
> 
> Omni 1/2/Keyscape will be your friend for many years.



Frankly, I'm still unable to get into the mind behind the machine. That's a strike against me. Once I'm out of this swarming divorce procedure, and sold the house, and relocated, I'll probably have more energy to learn new stuff. I have to, I've always tweaked my synths before. And that's how Eric Persing started too, tweaking synth patches. But I haven't delved into Omni yet.


----------



## sostenuto (May 27, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Jimmy, try and give B5 a SPIN ( get it?  I think you would dig it and you have faders. It's replaced my A100.
> https://www.acousticsamples.net/B5
> 
> Andre, how is the fee U-he stuff treating you? Use Podolski, Tyrell N6, and Zebralette to learn until you can get Z2/Z3 . If you have an old synth around you want to retire U-he will actually give you some bucks off the purchase of Diva I believe also.
> ...



Still lotsa questions for Keyscape at the cost. Still feelin a bit queasy that EricP spent a bunch for huge marketing exposure with his talented entourage of performers, but WTF does that do for me ??? Have many solid analogue synths, many other strong piano VSTi. $4oo is a big chunk a change and so far no go ..... Luv Omni2, Trilian, StylusRMX and use lots. Keyscape still has a huge _marketing 'whiff' to it ......_


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2017)

Keyscape isn't a must but inside of Omnisphere to use with Granular (MIDI CC Controlled) and the deadly Modulation FX puts it into better perspective.
I'm getting it to really nail Josef Zawinul sounds and Acoustic blends that are quite rewarding.
Also unexplored territory using MIDI for realtime parameter Modulation.
Been doing lots of underground rap type stuff with youngstas.
They loved the same sounds I did when I was vinyl-ized.
Aftertouch to modulate Granular instead of vibrato, etc.
Possibilities are pretty endless considering it's pianos and such.


----------



## gsilbers (May 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> If you owned Omni 1 for years and worked with it and then upgraded to Omni 2 - I'd like to hear a bit about your experience. I own Omni 1, yet I know I would keep looking for libraries even if I owned Omni 2.
> 
> Has Omni 2 increased your abilities to work the synth to create your own patches? How's the learning curve?
> 
> ...



I think in general its very similar. the only 2 things that sold me was the arp sequencer now lets you add pitches and also the quick browser on the front to do more quick browsing , soundmatch and do "quick lock" which lets you change the sounds but keep the arp sequencer for example or other things. . Plus its easier to import and export 3rd party libraries and also import your own audio files. some cool new fx, new soundsources and waveforms. 

as for the upgrade experience, it was seemless. There wasnt a huge chnage in gui and the workflow is about the same for creating your own patches.


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2017)

And B5 does sound better than VB3 2, but the guys making Hammond kits in Germany got a leg up on Native with the FPGA Module.
The Leslie 122 Tube Pre and Cabinet are incredible.
Even better than the Neo Vent 2.
It's only a half rack instead of an entire keyboard.


----------



## gsilbers (May 27, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Still lotsa questions for Keyscape at the cost. Still feelin a bit queasy that EricP spent a bunch for huge marketing exposure with his talented entourage of performers, but WTF does that do for me ??? Have many solid analogue synths, many other strong piano VSTi. $4oo is a big chunk a change and so far no go ..... Luv Omni2, Trilian, StylusRMX and use lots. Keyscape still has a huge _marketing 'whiff' to it ......_



oh yes, i rememeber. I was sure a new synth was being released. Like a new stylus or something amazing.. and then.. a keyboard expansion. :-/
the sounds are great and the fx patches are cool but yes, that next level marketing did get out of hand. I am sure every live player bought though.


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Due to financial circumstances, I have been undecided between Omni 2 and Zebra 2, as I can't get both. But I'll wait till I can make proper use of them. Thanks!




I have both Omni 2(w/ Keyscape) and Zebra 2/Zebra HZ ,imo they're both must haves!


*I think it's worth mentioning that if you decide to get Zebra 2 and Dark Zebra now, you'll will get the upgrade to Zebra 3 for free.
*
Diva as mentioned by SynthPunk is really amazing!

Diva has a sound that just knocks me out,for me it sounds so damn analog!

I got the discount for sending a picture of an old Casio CZ-1 I still have collecting dust,lol.

U-he imo are creating some of the best soft synths out there,I've become a total U-he slut.
(Zebra/DZ,Diva,Bazille,Repro 1,ACE)

Omni 2 is amazing as well,I'm sure you will ultimately get both (if you also get Keyscape you can use it within Omni and you'll also get Keyscape Creative patches included) this gives you tons of great options!


I predict you will buy them all eventually!


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> I have both Omni 2(w/ Keyscape) and Zebra 2/Zebra HZ ,imo they're both must haves!
> 
> 
> *I think it's worth mentioning that if you decide to get Zebra 2 and Dark Zebra now, you'll will get the upgrade to Zebra 3 for free.
> ...



Vade retro!  I am drawn to Zebra indeed, and Omni 2, but Keyscape isn't on my radar. I'd rather buy from multiple smaller developers, which I love doing!  In fact, I spent the past 3 hours sampling demos and videos for a "duduk."

And so far, I'm weak in the knee for Ilya Efimov's *Duduk* (Ethnic Winds). Wonder if Omnisphere has anything remotely similar?


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Vade retro!  I am drawn to Zebra indeed, and Omni 2, but Keyscape isn't on my radar. I'd rather buy from multiple smaller developers, which I love doing!  In fact, I spent the past 3 hours sampling demos and videos for a "duduk."
> 
> And so far, I'm weak in the knee for Ilya Efimov's *Duduk* (Ethnic Winds). Wonder if Omnisphere has anything remotely similar?





The Omni 2 patch list is pretty extensive,lol.......


https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/omnisphere/omnisphere-library.php


----------



## creativeforge (May 29, 2017)

I keep spending on smaller libraries, and frankly is it me or I'm feeling the "lack" of depth somewhere. I keep following where the demos lead but it is lacking for me. Maybe there is a good reason Omni and Zebra are so coveted, and I suspect it has something to do with the quality of patches, and editing. I'm just tired of fighting it...


----------



## kgdrum (May 29, 2017)

fwiw from my own experience,looking back I wish I had gotten,Omni,U-he Synths & a couple of others like XILS Poly KB,Waldorf Largo etc...... initially and not purchased so many "bargain, small purchase soft synths"..... which I find I rarely use,I would have saved lots of $$$


----------



## creativeforge (May 29, 2017)

From where you stand today - Which one would give you the quickest access to sounds you can use everyday? Omni2 vs Zebra2?


----------



## kgdrum (May 29, 2017)

Omni 2 and Zebra 2/HZ are very different imo they are best of the best and both very usable,hard call.

Z3 development thread:
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=362210&sid=4c650dc9bda63cae43cbc14ca7705e7e

Omni is great I'm glad I have Omni ,it's amazing,useable and very deep but honestly,I gravitate more towards Zebra & Diva they just knock me out like few soft synths,it might be the filters.I'm a drummer not a synth programmer,what do I know? lol


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 30, 2017)

If you make most of your music using synths, then your choice is Zebra 2. 
If you generally make music using recording acoustic instruments and sampled instruments, then I would suggest you start with Omnisphere 2. 

I think you should get both, but start with the one that you will use the most. I'm definitely going to buy Zebra 2 in the future, because it's obvious that it is at the head of its class. 

With Omnisphere 2 you will get thousands of instruments in the vein of the kind of stuff that's sold for Kontakt--vocals, guitars, ethnic instruments, percussion, etc. Only with a billion times more power for modulating the sound than any basic VI I've ever bought. (Obviously they are not exactly the same kinds of things, but they are very musical and playable). 

I bought it recently and was angry at myself for not getting it years ago--it would have saved me a ton of money. I've purchased so many things for $15 or $50 or even $100 that I wouldn't now. But I'm okay because when I start playing one of the over 12,000 patches, I often can't stop for hours. That's how satisfying and inspiring it is. 

When you're creating arps in Omnisphere 2, you can drag in tempo information from any MIDI file. 
You can even drag MIDI into the envelopes. 

It's so fun to have a sound that morphs into another with the modwheel and then just decide "I'd rather do that with the expression pedal" and be able to change that in seconds. I find it so easy about practical things like that. 

Here are some of the sounds that come in the phrase library of Omnisphere 2. I'm showing this to you because many people who have owned Omnisphere for years don't even know that the phrase library even exists. It's just a hidden extra. These things aren't meant to be used directly, but as sound sources in new Omnisphere patches. It's wild how much you are provided with.





There are 58 FX units and most of the controls can be modulated. Most is familiar stuff, but some of them, like "Innerspace," are really insane. You could take ten years of your life just exploring that one FX unit. Or the built in granular and wavetable synthesis. 

And some of the things John Lehmkuhl (The Plugin Guru) are doing now with Omnisphere are pretty amazing. He's making it into a powerful drum machine, by stacking numerous patches into multis that you can mix and match. When you buy presets for many synths, you are just getting programming--but with an inexpensive Omnisphere library from somebody like John, you can get a massive sample library, plus a folder of arps.


----------



## jtnyc (May 30, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> If you owned Omni 1 for years and worked with it and then upgraded to Omni 2 - I'd like to hear a bit about your experience. I own Omni 1, yet I know I would keep looking for libraries even if I owned Omni 2.
> 
> Has Omni 2 increased your abilities to work the synth to create your own patches? How's the learning curve?
> 
> ...



With Omni 2 the ability to lock specific things (sound lock) while browsing through presets is very powerful. You can lock the things you like about a preset like the arp, mod matrix or the effects and then select different preset, but retain those settings. It's not the same as programming your own sounds from scratch, but it does help create new sounds in a jiffy. That combined with swapping out sound sources is an endless road of new sounds.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you make most of your music using synths, then your choice is Zebra 2.



I want to cast my vote of total agreement (belonging to the Kult of the Strip'd Horse), but Omnisphere might be good for that, too. 

I could be wrong, I only owned Omni 2 for three months and sold it. If I hadn't so many other synths keeping it would have been a no-brainer.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm revisiting an album, and I've been thinking about doing this for months for at least one of the tracks: Omni minions: can the engine take a 3 to 4 min track choir-ish only, or with choir-ish and the piano? And using Omni 2 effects, could I mangle it to life? Have you tried something similar?

Going through a divorce, tough to consider spending on libraries or synths, but I feel I need a new open field of possibilities, so... I'm putting Omni 2 on my very short short list but wanted to know if anyone had tried this, and if the result is decent?

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 8, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I'm revisiting an album, and I've been thinking about doing this for months for at least one of the tracks: Omni minions: can the engine take a 3 to 4 min track choir-ish only, or with choir-ish and the piano? And using Omni 2 effects, could I mangle it to life? Have you tried something similar?
> 
> Going through a divorce, tough to consider spending on libraries or synths, but I feel I need a new open field of possibilities, so... I'm putting Omni 2 on my very short short list but wanted to know if anyone had tried this, and if the result is decent?
> 
> ...



Sorry as h___ ! Been there; done that; can and does get better (for many) Hang in !!

Can't really address your specific, but have watched and listened as highly capable pros have extolled incredible virtues of Omni FX. Huge set to work with and very flexible ! 
Hope other Omni wizards here see your post and respond, as your target task should be doable ....

Best !


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you for the encouraging words, truly...  All this happened as I was rebuilding the forum, can you imagine? I'm such a lovely guy usually...  Go figure. Now I know why many artists call the Arts their muse, nay - their mistress! She never really betrays or leaves you...

Omni: Yes, maybe John or Matt would know. That would be awesome if I could. Not sure how long a sample we can use, though. I was looking at Granite too, or SaltyGrain, https://www.samplesumo.com/product/saltygrain as a VST effect. But the effect engine on Omni just doesn't really get better, innit...

Cheers!

Andre


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 8, 2017)

Andre, did you know Sweetwater and MF will allow you to split a purchase such as Omnisphere2 into 3 or 6 payments on a credit card ? I don't think you'll ever be happy as you would be with Omni. If it's a matter of not having enough horsepower for Omni 2 then I totally understand.

Good luck with the next chapter in life. I know mine has been the best part of my life, but I can't remember much of the 80's anymore lol


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Andre, did you know Sweetwater and MF will allow you to split a purchase such as Omnisphere2 into 3 or 6 payments on a credit card ? I don't think you'll ever be happy as you would be with Omni. If it's a matter of not having enough horsepower for Omni 2 then I totally understand.



Not sure they do that for Canadians? Horsepower should be fine, is Omni more Omnivore?



synthpunk said:


> Good luck with the next chapter in life. I know mine has been the best part of my life, but I can't remember much of the 80's anymore lol



Funny...  Just got her requests/blackmail from her lawyer. Not a good day...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2017)

Been there bro. It just makes you stronger.

But the quest for gear and production must not cease.
To save extra money I hung out in Gay bars since the drinks were free.
Saved 4-500 a month right there.

Also took a gym bag to the buffets full of empty Tupperware.
Would pack prime rib, and other various meats to freeze.
Another 100 a week there.
Most employee cafeterias have no security.
Walk in the docks in the back, search out the cafeteria and chow down.
Make sure to tip the guys serving and cooking.
They don't care where you're from.
It's all about the money.

So 8-900 a month means Zebra2 HZ (not the weak version) and Omni 2.
Second month Keyscape and a few PlugIn GuRu Sound Source Sets.

I even slept in 5 dollar a night bunks to have gear.
Get ear plugs though, lots of snoring bastards...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Funny...  Just got her requests/blackmail from her lawyer. Not a good day...



Andre,

trying to compose a few helpful words ain't easy. So it's best to speak from own experience only. Emotions as such are a conglomerate of certain conditions that create a psycho-physical response, and sometimes it may help to remember the impermanent nature of everthing, including loved ones that is.

Seperation is mostly viewed as painful, demoralising and so on, betrayal often the icing on the cake. However, as others mentioned, it will get better, and the sooner one accepts that this is a new chapter, the sooner one can leave such potentially traumatic experience behind.

"We", as in the divorced ones, often created a false reality about our relationship, trapped to think things will stay the way they are, no longer re-evaluating expectations.

Once we can accept the fact that we played our part, and accept that the other played her/his part, it is easier to leave the blame game behind and concentrate on new opportunities that will come, inevitably.

Best wishes and yes for Omni 2 
Georg


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you Georg, for sharing out of your own deep journey of struggles and pain. And hope.

I agree, I have seen the part I played, my own projections and expectations. That is part of every relationship. I think the deeper wound is when someone with whom you shared every step of a 22 year journey (we were friends for 6 years before marrying, but long distance), when that person with whom you processed so much of life, suddenly refuses to continue sharing their inner life, even beyond the rejection and betrayal. Trust is not being restored, despite a proven track record of grace and forgiveness.

So today, yes, I asked for one encounter with a third party (a pastor friend where she lives). It may or may not happen, in fact I'm expecting that she will not want to face me even with someone there. But I "need" to know who she has become since she recognized she had been cruel without reason. She alluded to the fact that she was not "awakened" to the dynamics causing her to retreat in old defense mechanisms. Something I had been hoping to see happen all these years.

As I have been very opened about my own survival mechanisms and worked at change openly, part of me wonder if truly it is necessary to end the marriage for us to keep growing and maturing. It will be a decision to be made soon. I'm already aware I need to continue working inside no matter the outcome. I kind of appreciate the freedom, if you will, but look forward to see myself settled into it if it is what comes, or see myself settled in a new rhythm of relationship with her, if it is what comes.

Thanks for helping me think about all this... 

Andre


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 14, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I "need" to know who she has become



I am glad that you set this in quotation marks. Perhaps you need not to know!

In my case, at first there was a time of shock, pain, denial, disbelief, followed by a deep sense of disappointment, severe self doubts, feelings of betrayal, anger, thoughts of revenge, then there was a time of emptiness followed by reason and self reflection.

Eventually I was able to let go.

Albeit sounding cliche, it was music and my dog that helped me through this crap.

There is no textbook advise one can utilize in such crisis time, and a crisis it is.

Wishing you both the strength and inner peace required to step out of this crisis with compassion and a positive look to the future.

Best
G


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2017)

In fact, I received tonight her refusal to meet one last time with third-party. So it is indeed a continuation of the dynamics that lead us into this break-up. The silent treatment. I'll just have to continue the journey I was already on for a year., and make it fully mine. What is the most important thing I can do? Love, treat myself right as well as others. And make music! 

Crisis, indeed.

Funny, I keep dreaming of being able to afford a little house so I can have a dog, and a piano...

Let it be!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Vade retro!  I am drawn to Zebra indeed, and Omni 2, but Keyscape isn't on my radar. I'd rather buy from multiple smaller developers, which I love doing!  In fact, I spent the past 3 hours sampling demos and videos for a "duduk."
> 
> And so far, I'm weak in the knee for Ilya Efimov's *Duduk* (Ethnic Winds). Wonder if Omnisphere has anything remotely similar?



Sorry to hear about your relationship issues. It's tougher when it comes as a shock, since women tend to think about it for a while in silence, then finally talk to you when their mind is made up, acting as if you've had all this time to get use to the idea like they have. Regardless of the outcome it does get better with time, and you eventually find positives in any outcome.

As far as loading longer samples into Omni 2, I believe it can be done (though like you I haven't upgraded from Omni 1 yet). Eric talks about loading jazz mixes into O2 at 1:22 in this video, I asume they are longer mixed samples:



You can always contact them and ask them too. They are in Burbank and I actually got Eric on the phone one Saturday last year when I called about a tech question. Great guy.
Tech Support. 888-870-4223 toll free. 818-955-8444. Monday – Friday 10AM – 5PM PST.

Keyscape is also some great samples if your into Keyboards, my goto for any Keyboard sounds. I recently compared against my many others, just blows them away in terms of sample quality and playability. Also many keyboards I love in there that are nowhere else (Planet N, M, T for example) Plus the extra 800 patches for O2 (Keyscape creative) are amazing too, and free.

And as far as the Duduk, IE is still my favorite (I have a few). They have sales a few times a year, but even full price it's worth it. Def their best wodwind instrument, warm tone and a beautiful vibrato/playing style.

Music as a mistress is definitely salve for the sole. God bless.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sorry to hear about your relationship issues. It's tougher when it comes as a shock, since women tend to think about it for a while in silence, then finally talk to you when their mind is made up, acting as if you've had all this time to get use to the idea like they have. Regardless of the outcome it does get better with time, and you eventually find positives in any outcome.
> 
> =--=
> 
> ...



Ah, clever observation... the long painful deterioration we notice becomes a substitute for actual work "together." And you are stuck with having to find your own closure.

Thanks for the tips for Omni, and I actually did get IE's duduk a few weeks ago. You are right, it is gorgeous. I still need to practice to use it better, but so far I'm happy. 

I'm waiting after the divorce is pronounced and the house sold, and I'll treat myself to Omni 2. For a piano, I have a few already, but I'm leaning toward HZP. If I could, I'd buy a real Bechstein Grand to put in my home!

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Ah, clever observation... the long painful deterioration we notice becomes a substitute for actual work "together." And you are stuck with having to find your own closure.
> 
> Thanks for the tips for Omni, and I actually did get IE's duduk a few weeks ago. You are right, it is gorgeous. I still need to practice to use it better, but so far I'm happy.
> 
> ...



Or perhaps the digital version? Only €209. 
https://www.bechstein-digital.com/
In Kontakt AND has a 30 day money back guarantee.
Seems dreams can come true. 

Edit: Actually, after watching this video it has many features I've not seen on other sampled pianos. I own many others, but I may just pick this up myself soon, Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Or perhaps the digital version? Only €209.
> https://www.bechstein-digital.com/
> In Kontakt AND has a 30 day money back guarantee.
> Seems dreams can come true.



Ahah, I listened to it, but after playing the real thing a few months back - nothing compares to that experience. It's like the whole piano wraps itself around you in an embrace, the action, the sound, the resonance, the depth, you feel like it is an extension of yourself...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 15, 2017)

Andre, I found three great pianos on Craigslist that I paid absolutely nothing for all I had to do is move them or hire movers, have them tuned and or minor repairs. I don't know if the Calgary area has this happen a lot but it's something to keep an eye on. People move, downsize, retire etc and do not want drag it with them.

If you'd like a nice soft scoring piano for under $5 ca. pick up Spitfire Labs Soft Piano donationware for Kontakt. Down the road take a look at the Olafur Arnalds toolkit library from Spitfire where they sampled his Bechstein very well.

If you have any troubles with your transition in life there are plenty of people out there that can talk to you and help you work on it. The worst thing you can do is hold anything in.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh Lordy!  A friend of mine also sent me free piano ads from Kijiji... 

I did pick up the Spitfire Soft Lab piano a few years ago, a great unique piano, but I will check Olafur Arnalds outpf curiosity. 

I do have great friends here and a therapist I meet regularly. If my first divorce taught me anything, it's that it is best to not attempt going it alone...  

Thanks for everything, man!


----------

